# what natural herbs r best for SA



## knightbird123 (Jan 27, 2009)

I want to know, out of all the natural herbs, what has worked for you in treating GAD, SAD or even depression? 

List whatever you want and please also specify the dosage and the days in which you would take it. Feel free to specify more than one herbal. 

Ginkgo Biloba standardized (24% Ginkgo Flavone Glycosides)
I have taken 1 pill of 120mg daily of ginkgo biloba and it has totally cleared my mind. It removes all those thoughts that keep racing in your mind however I feel like a robot, unemotional, indifferent and if you take too much of this stuff it gives you a very uncomfortable buzz which feels like there is pressure in ur head.

Ginkgo has not made me more sociable however I feel less anxiety when in the presence of a large group of people. I feel that I am operating in a more serious/obedient frame of mind rather than being carefree and excited.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

IMO, Cannabis, only for me tho, it can make SA worse for most.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Kava or sceletium, or kratom if you can control yourself. Maybe khat. Possibly St. John's Wort.


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

i take fish, flax, and borage oil....it's an all-in-one pill...that has helped me the most and the fastest...i just feel more daring to do stuff i wasn't able to do, it's the most awesome, accomplishing feeling....and i also take seredyn as well.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2000mg of taurine


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

I've been considering taurine. Maven, would you mind sharing your experience with it? I heard it is moderately calming.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I have taken up to 5g of Taurine and can't say I felt much of anything. Now I just take 2g a day because it is supposed to be good for your heart.

If you are talking about herbs I would look into Kava, Rhodiola Rosea, and Ashwaghandha.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

chopped raw garlic in cooked buttered pasta or rice with parm cheese,. The raw garlic, not the pills

I like whey protein powder, I take it every other day if I am not working out, and every day if I am. 25g scoop at a time. I take whey protein isolate only not the whey protein concentrate because have problems with dairy more so than not.

I like fresh carrot juice, two cups at a time, made at home and drank immediately

all three of these things you feel pretty much immediate effects from if you have bad emotional problems, the whey protein will take an hour or two the first few times you take it though to feel the buzz

I like herbal intestinal cleansers as pills that i open the caps and dump in my mouth the two halves and wash down with neutral water. It is good for the colon and helps clear the emotions, the effects are felt if it works on your colon, it should only enhance natural elimination and never cause diarreha. I've taken Triphala and parasite cleansers like Paragone and others. (I don't take casgara sagrara or senna because they can only be taken a week and are usually too harsh as you may get pain) Triphala can be taken daily, and Parasite cleansers can be taken for weeks. with some you are suppose to take them before every meal like half hour before and you may not be able to do that always. I've not always taken them 3 times a day or followed the instructions exactly but I've taken 2 caps once a day before sleeping with 2000 vitamin C, or two Triphalas. It makes the Paragone obviously last longer too to take once a day and not three. Sometimes I take it more than once. But I do feel overall much better. some people get sick like runny nose or headaches from parasite cleansers because they work on the transverse colon which has connections into the brain so its best to start with a small dose and even take echinachea tea daily to help clear what is breaking up. I take a lower dose because it lasts longer and I feel I don't have to worry about it during the day or night or whatever. There needs to be breaks of taking the parasite cleansers though because they are herbs that build a tolerance. So its good to go off and on of them. 10 days a month some do. Some people do it once a year for three weeks. some formulas are for 6 months but they overall make the body function better. It says on the label how to take it but I may differ how I take them but I always follow the rules as far as taking breaks with them. At first a good month is good with someone who never took it before unless they get flu-like symptoms in which need to take a lower dose and take an immune tea daily with it. I don't know if I have parasites but it does seem to be gentle on the colon and make me feel better. Course I take water and raw fruits and vegetables too though


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

When I first started going to school I was very nervous. I bought tinctures of Valerian and passion flower. I took 3 drops of tincture with a small warm glass of water. It helped me to calm down a little, but it didn't completely remove my SA. I think I bought them from Ecclectic institute.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

2g of taurine helps your sense of well being at least temporarily for me. I take 2000mg every often and get a little relaxed, I heard passion flower, yellow balm, and valerian root are some herbs people noticed a calming effect.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

MavenMI6Agent009 said:


> 2g of taurine helps your sense of well being at least temporarily for me. I take 2000mg every often and get a little relaxed, I heard passion flower, yellow balm, and valerian root are some herbs people noticed a calming effect.


k


----------



## Medline (Sep 23, 2008)

Kava Kava was probably one of the very few herbs that really worked, if you exlcude marihuana, coca etc. from the list.  Valerian is ok, St. John's Wort & SAM-e can help depression, fish oil and inositol are good for mental problems too, Tyrosine & Phenylalanine may give some energy. Good multivitamin + B vitamin complex is important for proper function of the CNS and I guess high dose L-methylfolate is one of the most potent supplements escpecially in combination with ADs.


----------



## euphoria (Jan 21, 2009)

Yeah inositol is awesome .


----------



## MarkTaylor (Feb 11, 2009)

I think fish oil would work great in this problem.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

A lot of this stuff being mentioned are known to be stimulants and yet people here are claiming they have a calming effect on them. I'm sure your all telling the truth, but can anyone explain this to me?


----------



## Micliph (Dec 28, 2008)

valeriana officinalis L.
Humulus lupulus L.


----------

